# Blowing manifold?



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

My TT's developed a blowing exhaust somewhere round the manifold area. There's so little space round there I can't even see it.

Took it to my usual exhaust shop, they won't touch it as it's not the exhaust itself and they can't get to it.

Took it back to the dealer who can't get it in his workshop before next week.

I could take it somewhere for a warranty repair but I have no idea where the problem lies. It's blowing, so obviously I'm down on power, and it sounds awful. Any thoughts on the most likely issues and how to fix?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, More than likely the manifold to turbo joint.
Hoggy.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Sounds likely, what's the procedure to fix it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Gasket probably damaged, but worth tightening bolts first. As usual access is the problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Anybody got any pics of this area? As I've only had the car a couple of weeks, I don't have a manual yet, so I'm working blind really.

I'm experienced at car repairs, I put a v8 in a VW Transporter and could rebuild a Mini blindfolded, but Audis are completely new to me. Knowing which bits I'm playing with would be a big help!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Also interested as certain my car is blowing. Getting a raspy sound

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Donovan2123 said:


> Also interested as certain my car is blowing. Getting a raspy sound
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I just found this thread which hopefully will help: http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=330416

Will need to raid my son's toolbox for the Torx socket - that will make a change from him raiding mine!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

This site might help you until you have the Bentley manual or similar. It has plenty of diagrams and part numbers.
http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... er-att-eu/


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Well that's fixed that! (thanks Hoggy and the Knowledgebase!)

It was exactly as described in there, except that what I found when I peered down the back was this:










That's right, wrong bolts, one _very _loose, one missing altogether. Since the turbo was replaced at the end of 2012, there's a certain mobile mechanic in Holmfirth who should clearly be avoided...

I've put those bolts back for now, as I only had one E14 M10 bolt in the garage, but I'll source the correct bolts and put them in later.

Lots of signs of poor quality work under the bonnet; wrong nuts/bolts, broken clips, tie wraps... Nothing I can't put right with a bit of time and patience though. And my TT is good to go again, for no cost other than a couple of hours of my time!

Just disappointing that it was out of action last week, when I was taking my wife out for a meal - she hasn't even been in the car yet, and we had to go in the Citroen instead


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> This site might help you until you have the Bentley manual or similar. It has plenty of diagrams and part numbers.
> http://www.partsbase.org/audi/audi-tt-t ... er-att-eu/


Ah cheers Pugwash, job done now but bookmarked that site for later!


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

In a way your lucky to have them out/loose.
My Gasket is gone but I have two stripped bolt heads


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

That's horrific!!!!!!!! 

That must have been blowing since the day that was installed surely?

Name and shame the company...


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

NickG said:


> That's horrific!!!!!!!!
> 
> That must have been blowing since the day that was installed surely?
> 
> Name and shame the company...


Well you might think so, but it was fine when I bought the car, performed well on test drive and on a 140 mile round trip to Wolverhampton last week. Only started blowing this week. Although I do suspect that the previous lady owner didn't use it much.

The turbo was fitted by a mobile mechanic "A Boothroyd" of Holmfirth. There was also a jubilee clip that had fallen off the thicker hose into the side of the charge pipe, just sitting on top of the engine - a new clip had been fitted rather than retrieve the old one. Hmmm...


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Need to check mine. Mine isn't as loud as video bit definitely sounds tractorish especially when cold starting

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Tried to so this today and failed miserably. One bolt was rock solid bt got it moving about an inch felt like I was going to snap. I couldn't get to bolt closest to engine/turbo. Lost one clamp for charge pipe and nut. don't suppose anyone near to bicester wanna lend a hand?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I attempted this months ago and failed too.
I now have two heads stripped on those bolts.

Need to get it to a garage to weld nuts on there.

Be careful not to do the same


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have put it back together for now as I could feel this was going to happen. I think it needs a air gun to get the nut out maybe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok re attempted this. Managed to get the seized bolt out. Just struggling on the final bolt closest to turbo. Can't work out how to tackle this bolt as access is a bit of a issue

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

You'll need a wobble bar extension. At worst you may have to remove the bracket from the top of the rocker cover.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. Does the gasket go in with a specific side up ?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

We fitted all back together and it sounds like it's blowing even worse than before

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Donovan2123 said:


> Thanks. Does the gasket go in with a specific side up ?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yes it does


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you know or remember which side ect is up?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a photo on my laptop, let me did it out.

What did the old one look like ?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

My old one is in pieces mate literally crumbled

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

here we are..


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can anyone explain which way gasket goes in. Need to replace bolts. Anyone have the part number for bolts and washers?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

jhoneyman said:


> here we are..


Is that definitely the way it goes in. As there seems to be a locating washer on that end that I am guessing gasket sits around?? was yours like this?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

If you are buying new bolts I am sure they are specific to your engine code so check this before buying.

*Part numbers for Torx bolts:*

06A145540G - APX\BAM
058145540 - other than above engine codes

*Part numbers for Washers:-*

06A145791A - APX\BAM
058145791 - other than above engine codes

*Part numbers for Gasket:-*

06A253039H - APX\BAM
06A253039E - other than above engine codes


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Donovan2123 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > here we are..
> ...


As i said i could get two bolts out 
Read this.. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=330416

It looks like the grooved side faces UP the way when installing.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I need to get 3 new bolts( dont feel happy about reusing as head is damaged and was a pig to remove) 2 washers after dropping the washers. Then it's just a matter of figuring out which way this gasket goes back in

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the bit I am not sure about? is it ment to be there or has it come away from the the top part?










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

As this is causing gasket not to Sir properly hence I asked first question about is there a specific way gasket goes

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have updated my post about part number so you cant go wrong with that (Page 2)

As for the picture- What part do you mean has came away from the top part?
Maybe you can use 'Paint' to illustrate what area you mean.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This washer looking bit? Should it be there or is it a shim which has come from the top part and got stuck? This doesn't seem to be on the other sides. And gasket doesn't sit over it.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I dont know the answer to this one unfortunately.
How does it feel on the upper part? Does it feel like it should be above rather than where it is....

plus the gasket is shaped in such a way that it might fit round this area.. Correct gasket for your car yes?


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

Ive just fitted a new turbo (genuine OEM Borg Warner) and there is certainly no washer on the sealing face (225 BAM) It should be flat on both manifold and turbo.

Interestingly when i removed the original this gasket in between the mani and turbo had completely cracked in several places and must have been leaking exhaust gases. (there was no washer on that one either.

Are you sure its not the washer from one of the the 3 turbo bolts and somehow fell in during dis-assembly ?!


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

I looked at that and thought that doesn't look right. Looking closely at the pic you can see that there's a line between the "washer" or whatever it is and the turbo body.

I know the gasket on mine (which is probably not oem but it's sealing for now) is too thin to go round anything like that.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't think it is a washer from one of the 3 bolts. I have tried feeling the upper part and can't tell if hole is big enough for shim/washer to fit in. Yes gasket was from TPS. Will have to try and remove this washer shim as it feels stuck on.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

looks like its rusted on and i have no idea how it ended up there but my guess its one of the washers from the 3 star bolts seuring turbo to mani - still no idea how it ended up there. Get a chisel and tap it or better still blow torch then tap (should come off w/o too much damage if heat is used) and shldnt scuff sealing face..


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

are there 'washers' on the other two bolt holes ? If not as i suspect then it definately shouldnt be there..


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

It's definitely not the washer
from one of the bolts as it's not thick enough.... One u move the washer it moves the whole thread. Could it be a shim for the thread?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

Hmm.. wonder if the thread has been helicoiled? Like a thread insert. If that's the case it needs screwing back in before you fit the gasket, but I'd be inclined to unscrew it first and refit with some threadlock. Could be a tricky job in situ.


----------



## brasiliangringo (Mar 6, 2014)

it not a helicoil from the top but u suppose if the washer is ontop of the insert and its unwound then maybe you are right.

did you say that you can turn the washer and the thread moves ? Is that the correct understanding ?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes I can turn the washer which in turns the thread it seems

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

So I am taking it the thread shouldn't move at all

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Taken a video of me tapping it:





Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

What do you guys think

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Isn't that a thread insert? I had a knackered one on my turbo which I had rebuilt? Dan (beachbuggyturbos) noticed that it wasn't sitting right and it ended up needing replacing.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

They look like this outside of the turbo


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I reckon your right. Are these normal then on ko4? I might see if I can reinstall it using a nut to lock the helicoil on to bolt

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think they're particularly expensive to replace and with my turbo experience recently I'd say it's always better to replace than bodge it, there isn't a great tolerance for mistakes.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I did some online digging and it seems there not helicoils there thread inserts and there seems no off the shelf solution. :-( 
So my only choice might be to try and reinsert it properly

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

If you can take it out you'll be able to figure out the bore sizing and such. If you take it to a local Audi dealer they'll be able to give you the part number and/or order one if for you.

If the dealer is rubbish it might even be worth contacting Dan at beachbuggyturbos to see if he can source you some?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Audi do not supply the part as it is part of the ko4 turbo. Think I will see what Dan at beach buggy turbo says

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Need your advice. Basically one of the inserts is stuck on to the bolt. I can't seem to get the bolt out of insert and the insert is so stiff we can't get it into the hole. Any suggestions

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

screw two nuts onto the insert (one might need to be a half nut), lock them together then unscrew the bolt from the insert.

Think you might need a special tool to install the insert.

Simon.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

What do you mean? The insert is hollow

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

The insert is threaded on the inside and outside - you've screwed a bolt into the insert and now can't unscrew the bolt so you need something to hold the insert without damaging the outside thread.

The standard way to do this is to screw two nuts onto the insert, lock them together with two spanners and then use the nuts to unscrew the insert from the bolt. Once it's unscrewed you can use two spanners again to unlock the two nuts from the insert.

You might be able to use a similar technique to install the insert by putting a nut on the bolt first then using the two nuts to lock the insert to the nut. Wind the insert into the flange then unlock it from the nut to release the bolt.

It's a straightforward technique but sounds complicated when written in words :lol:

Simon.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm guessing for this method to work turbo and manifold would have to come of the car

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

Donovan2123 said:


> Need your advice. Basically one of the inserts is stuck on to the bolt. I can't seem to get the bolt out of insert and the insert is so stiff we can't get it into the hole. Any suggestions
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I think you need to explain in a bit more detail with pictures if possible what you are trying to do and how 'the insert is stuck on to the bolt.'

Simon.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Let me start from the beginning.
We removed all 3 bolts and inserted the gasket. We then redone all the bolts up and put everything back together. We started the car and realised it was still blowing because one of the thread inserts had come up a couple of mm mean gasket wasn't sitting flat. We then undid all 3 bolts again, but we then faced another issue. It seemed the gasket was stuck on the bolt, stopping us from being able to remove bolt from manifold.

However on closer inspection we realised it wasn't the gasket which was stopping bolt from coming out it was the insert which had come out and had jammed the gasket.

Anyways we have reinserted said thread insert attached to bolt back in but it is so tight we have almost rounded the bolt. The same bolt we can not remove from thread insert.

I think it next step us to weld a nut on to bolt and completely do up bolt and thread insert then tighten other bolts to put pressure on insert which is stuck to bolt and then try and undo the bolt stuck on thread insert first.

This is the plan anyways

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is thread insert. So far we have managed to get this back in to hole around 70% but with the top of bolt now pretty much round we can not tighten anymore. So guess we will have to weld a nut on to complete tightening bolt and insert










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

ok I can see you are in a tight spot!

Sounds like the insert is buggered - is this a new one or are you trying to re-use the old one?

If you undo all the bolts have you got sufficient access to get a dremel cut-off wheel in there to split the insert and get the bolt off?

Simon.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

This thread is giving me a sore head -  
I have just booked mines in for this to be replaced and the rounded bolts to be dealt with.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the old insert. I would expect this insert to be hard going in anyways as it was hard coming out the job us just being made difficult because of the almost rounded head. I may order another insert from badger5 who seems the only person to make the inserts. I don't think there would be enough space to get a dermal down there safely and cut/split the insert.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sco (Mar 2, 2013)

If you search for Time-serts you should be able to find a youtube vid that explains how they are fitted. Basically the bottom part of the inner thread is only partially formed so when you screw a bolt in for the first time it deforms the insert locking it in place, or sadly not in your case.

Simon.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

This maybe the case but it isn't timserts that are used in the ko4. It is custom thread inserts. I spoke to beach buggy turbos and badger5 and both said if it's not damaged it can be reused as it's not a one use part

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

The way it was vibrating in the turbo it looked very loose, I can't imagine there is no damage to one thread (either turbo itself or the insert).


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Boruki this is a different insert that came out and not the one In video through posts back.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah I see.

The bolt is stuck in the insert and therefore you can't get any of that out to work on it?

I assume you've tried a lubricant to loosen it? The area can accept some heat I guess as the turbo etc get pretty hot.

The easiest option would be to buy a new insert and then just grab the insert with some grips.. but may not be a great option.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes. I am going to get nut welded to give something we can add force to then tighten insert and bolt up. Then we'll tighten other bolts and soak the one stuck in wd40 them undo it after couple of hours. Hopefully this will allow me to reuse insert ect. Just need to weld a decent nut on to the shite torx bit

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks. Will be buying a new insert at £20 plus as a just in case. Also got 4 new bolts. Funny the head on the new bolts are like twice the hight. And e14 not e16

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can anyone gives me the process to remove the manifold please


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Ok welding a nut didn't seem to work. We could get the weld to stick to nut and or bolt allowing enough torque to turn bolt with out nut coming off. Saying that something tells me we was doing something wrong or maybe using wrong settings


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh damn.

I feared the need to have to remove the manifold when I did my turbo, it looked a nightmare to get to to undo anything! I wonder if the mechanics knackered my insert while having similar difficulties to you when swapping my manifold gasket.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I just couldn't separate the insert from the bolt. The insert was on solid. And to make matters worse the bolt was rounded. I did however manage to get the insert that was over hanging back in by using http://www.toolstation.com/m/part.html?p=45293 I cut the threaded part in half with hacksaw and it was perfect for getting the thread back in


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

jhoneyman said:


> I dont know the answer to this one unfortunately.
> How does it feel on the upper part? Does it feel like it should be above rather than where it is....
> 
> plus the gasket is shaped in such a way that it might fit round this area.. Correct gasket for your car yes?


Did you get your car to a garage? I managed to remove the bolts fairly easy with the irwin bolt grip remover. There avaliable from screwfix for £25 and worked like a charm after banging on slightly.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Donovan2123 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know the answer to this one unfortunately.
> ...


Car is booked into the garage this Friday so hopefully they can get them out with ease..
I tried those irwins and many others and each time the heads become more rounded and now they are like circles lol


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

They would have worked they cut in to the bolt so the more you turn to undo the more they cut. Definitely worth another shot if you still have access to them. Just lightly hammer the irwin socket on rounded bolt. Apply pressure to the socket whilst turning and they more than likely will come out


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

So £400 lighter and the bolt which had the insert stuck on is now out and car is back together


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Expensive but at least it's done. All drivable now?


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

She is.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

[WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

One thing I would mention. The silver Hest shield material stuff. Had a hole in it where it seems the manifold to turbo was leaking hot gases ect. Car is so much quite


----------



## totallyfoxed (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi we have had to source the turbo to manifold 3 bolts.
225 BAM. Been told now bolts and inserts. Or poss washers .

Bolts we have been given 06a145540K they didnt sebd washers or inserts . Said they screw straight into manifold.

Anyone able to enlighten us on these 3 bolts and what to buy where. Thanks


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

the original K04-023 Turbos have inserts in the hotside, but most copy turbo's even the decent ones dont.

Original Turbo










AET turbo


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Inserts available here.......https://badger5.co.uk/turbo-exhausts/k0 ... serts-each

New specification torn bolts available from Audi also washers but you should be able to re use your old ones as washers are wallet achingly expensive titanium


----------



## asahartz (May 24, 2014)

totallyfoxed said:


> Hi we have had to source the turbo to manifold 3 bolts.
> 225 BAM. Been told now bolts and inserts. Or poss washers .
> 
> Bolts we have been given 06a145540K they didnt sebd washers or inserts . Said they screw straight into manifold.
> ...


They're the right ones, I bought mine via the local VW dealership (it's 20 miles closer than Audi!)

They do screw straight into the manifold, no washers required. You might consider some threadlock when you fit them, but otherwise just screw em in and torque em up!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

He's been advised to replace the inserts too, maybe they were damaged during removal.


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

Just to clarify, you need three bolts available from VAG make sure you get the later specification ones as these have a taller head on the torx fitting, you also need three washers, these are titanium and €29 each, so re- use your old ones....the picture posted earlier in the thread shows the stainless insert in the cast turbo housing being wound out with the bolt, if yours looks like this you will need at least one new insert from Badger5 link in the post above. Don't forget a new gasket, which you must check for cracks as VAG have a habit of selling defective ones. To fit the new insert you have to have access to the top of the turbo so that's either a manifold off or turbo out job, don't rush either.Finally do not use thread lock, the oem bolts do not require it, and it will only make the job twice as hard when you have to do it again, rather use anti-seize compound on the seat of the bolt between it and the washer.

This is the hardest pain in the arse job and I feel for you, but once it is done she will be golden......


----------

